# amplificador cygnus SPH 5500



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Abr 19, 2011)

aqui les dejo la cygnus sph 5500 para todos los usuarios haber que tal les parece me gustaria saber todos los comentarios en espesial  jhon mulato , oscar , helder y aldemarar


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 25, 2011)

Muy buen diagrama.... para llegar a esa potencia por canal tendria que hacerla bajar a cargar de 2 ohmios ya me imagino el consumo de este amplificador en 110v por eso la fuente original es a 220v parece a una que vi y el mostruo de transformador que lleva...


----------



## jesolu (Dic 26, 2011)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> aqui les dejo la cygnus sph 5500 para todos los usuarios haber que tal les parece me gustaria saber todos los comentarios en espesial  jhon mulato , oscar , helder y aldemarar



hola maestro quisiera hacerle una consulta si tan amable .en la potencia cygnus 5500 el preset rv1 de 2k2 controla corriente de reposo o debe ajustar una tension desde ya muchas gracias espero respuestas muy bueno el diagrama


----------



## KERLY (May 2, 2012)

quemas carlos una pregunta tienes algun enlace donde pueda bajar mas informacion  acerca de este amplificador  se ve interesante


----------

